# MECA members can get 10% at Hooters of Tucson! Please read!



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

MECA members in good standing are eligible to receive a 10% discount for their meal at Hooters of Tucson during the November 13th MECA Southwest Audiofest event! This includes card-carrying competitor members, retail members, support team, and manufacturer members! 

This show is held at the Hooters of Tucson located at 6335 E. Tanque Verde Rd, Tucson AZ 85015.

MECA members, *you must present your MECA membership card to your server *when placing your order to receive this discount!

We look forward to seeing you there!


----------

